# Autohome Wanderer Equipe



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

A friend is looking for a cheap motorhome and has come up with a couple of "Autohome Wanderer Equipe" vans on a Peugeot chassis. Does anyone know anything about them, as on the face of it they look ok and one looks really good value.
Any advice is welcome.

Neil


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

Is this of any help.

http://www.practicalmotorhome.com/f...ty-caravans/autohomes-wanderer-equipe/2_109_6

cabby


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks cabby it's a start


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

neilanddot said:


> A friend is looking for a cheap motorhome and has come up with a couple of "Autohome Wanderer Equipe" vans on a Peugeot chassis. Does anyone know anything about them, as on the face of it they look ok and one looks really good value.
> Any advice is welcome.
> 
> Neil


Hi Neil

Take a look at http://www.ourwanderer.org/index.html#Buttons, it may be of some assistance. It's a mine of information on the Wanderer.

We had an Autohomes Wayfarer (only difference being it had a 'U' shaped lounge not an 'L' shape) as our first proper MH. It is very similar to the Eldiss Firestorm/Compass Avantgarde vans

Although it was a great starter van, there were niggles with it - the Luton was, to say the least, a bit of a tight squeeze for two adults, consequently we were having to make up beds every night from the lounge seating.

The other problem with the Luton was the fact that coming down the ladder, if you were half asleep, there was a good chance you'd step straight into the step well of the hab. door.

It was definitely a summer van, no insulation to speak of and was quite a cold van in the winter.

The base vehicle, Peugeot Boxer 1.9 TDi, was a bit thirsty, never got more than 21 mpg out of it, and even with the turbo, the gearbox needed stirring about on hills.

Make sure, if looking at this model, that the seals on the rear lockers are in good condition, if not the damp can spread up into the inner walls of the van very easily - found this out when we came to part ex. ours - costly!!

That said, it served us well for the two years we had it, took us all over Europe. Best of luck to your friends on their quest.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Very helpful post, thanks Keith


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

Neil

Doh.....Apologies, it wasn't a Wayfarer, it was a 2000 Wayfinder Equipe - same applies - difference in name only!

Keith (Sprokit)


----------



## Wizzo (Dec 3, 2007)

I am actually sitting in a Autohomes Wanderer as I type this. I would second Sprokits comments - small overcab (but big enough just for two small children), not the warmest of vans as he says but it has good electric and gas heating systems. No oven but we have never missed one, the upside of this is that it has a cupboard instead so more storage room, fridge small, frozen food compartment even smaller but this is quite common in vans of this age. 

Making the lounge bed up is only a 2 minute affair, quite simple and easy so we have no problem with this. The layout is lovely and open and the lounge is nice to sit in if the weather is bad.

Make sure that it is a turbo diesel or even a petrol engine, the basic diesel is a bit challenged by hills to say the least. This van has been quite reliable just the usual Peugeot/Fiat items of rear brake cylinders/CV boot and joint/ and odd things packing up on the dash (clock, heater blowers).

Check that the cambelt has been changed recently and the front crossmember (the one under the radiator) is not rusted. 

Other than that, we have enjoyed our 6 years together and the previous owners obviously liked their 9 years.

JohnW


----------



## neilanddot (Apr 4, 2008)

Thanks John W & everyone very helpful, we now have something to go on.
Neil


----------

